# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Steriliziranje izdajalice, bocica i duda

## Mimolina

U velikoj sam nedoumici, da li da steriliziram silikonsku dudu sa bocice ili ne?!

Nailme, pri prvom posjetu patronazne sestre, rekla mi je da ne steriliziram (mislim ne kuhanje) bocice a pogotovo ne silikonske dude, jer se nakon duzeg iskustva  u njezinoj domeni doslo do spoznaje da se vrucom sterilizacijom skida zastitni sloj na silikonskim dudama koji pogoduje razvoju gljivica.
Da li ima neko informacija o tome, neko cuo, vidio? Malo mi je bedasto da nikak ne steriliziram dudu, a nisam sigurna niti koliko bi cesto bilo preporucljivo sterilizirati bocice i izdajalicu?
Koristim bočice gdje se u upustvima spominje sterilizacija i upute vezane za to, dakle po preporuci proizvodjaca se smije i nigdje se ne spominje da se silikonske dude ne kuhaju...
Jel jos neko cuo za ovo kaj je mani rekla patronazna?

_apricot editirala ime proizvođača_

----------


## rossa

pozdrav
nikad čula za tako nešto
ja sam na početku sve uredno sterilizirala i nisam imala nikavih problema (istina meni je to nij dugo trajalo jer sam se samo kratko morala izdajati, ali dudu, nažalost, koristimo već mjesecima)
mislim da uz redovito pranje i iskuhavanje ne bi trebalo biti problema s gljivicama
isto tako uzmi u obzir da ti i silikonska duda s bočice ionako traje samo par mjeseci a onda moraš kupiti druge s većim brojem otvora pa se silikon ne bi trebao uništiti

----------


## apricot

Mimolina, zašto je ova tema na dojenju?

----------


## Mimolina

Sorry, al cinilo mi se najispravnije to stavit ovdje posto je izdajanje moj sastavni ritual dojenja, pa tako uz njegu i brigu o cistoci dojki i bradavica, cistoca izdajalice i bocie jednako mi je vazna...
No, ocito mi je logika malo zastekala, ha!   :Embarassed:

----------


## Kapric

Postoje i tekućine za tzv. hladnu sterilizaciju: u vodu dodaš čep te tekućine i ubaciš unutra sve što želiš sterilizirati. Nema nakupljanja kamenca ni onoga ružnog bijelog sloja.

možda po ljekarnama?

_apricot editirala ime proizvođača_

----------


## apricot

> Sorry, al cinilo mi se najispravnije to stavit ovdje posto je izdajanje moj sastavni ritual dojenja, pa tako uz njegu i brigu o cistoci dojki i bradavica, cistoca izdajalice i bocie jednako mi je vazna...
> No, ocito mi je logika malo zastekala, ha!


ma ne, sve ok   :Love:  
nadam se da će ti cure znati pomoći.

i da više neće spominjati imena proizvođača   :Wink:

----------


## sirius

Nisam nikad čula za ovo što priča patronažna.
Dudice se i ovako svako toliko mjenjaju.
Osobno ne volim i nikad nisam koristila sterilizaciju sa tabletama.Poslije njih se ne ispire,a meni nikako ne sjeda da nekakva kemija djetetu ulazi u usta.
Bočice i dudice sam prala većinom u perilici suđa(prije toga sam dudice natrljala kuhinjskom soli),sterilizirala svaki drugi -treči dan možda do trećeg mjeseca života.Nakon toga rijeđe.
Sterilizirala sam tako da sam u veliku posudu sa vodom dodala malo alkoholnog octa(da se ne skuplja kamenac) i pustila da kuha par minuta,te ostavila da se ohladi u vodi.

----------


## lore

ja isto ne preporucujem hladni sterilizator, ja sam ga kupila, sterilizirala tako 2-3 puta i presla na prokuhavanje jer se stvarno jako osjetio miris..
onda sam presla na prokuhavanje u vodi iz brite pa nije ostajao sloj kamenca iako ti filteri nisu bas jeftini, prestala sam taman prije 2 tjedna s 8 mjeseci, sad stavljam u suđericu..sterilizirala sam sve, i bocice i dude i cepove..super mi je i bpa free sterilizator za mikrovalku pa ako kog zanima mogu poslati marku na pp..pretpostavljam da ne smijem spomenuti naziv..

----------


## lore

zaboravih napisati..izdajalicu također, sve dijelove u posudu i prokuhavala..

----------


## Mimolina

hvala cure   :Kiss:  
Eto, neznam od kud patronaznoj za to da se nesmije kuhat, nije mi jasno, mislim, kad ni niko od vas nije za to cuo, niti sam igdje na inticu nasla da se o tome kaj spominje. Sad sam bar mirna, kuhamo i bok   :Grin:  u mikrovalki...
Iore, ja isto tako nisam za tu kemijui hladnu sterilizaciju, draza mi je cista voda i visoka temperatura

----------


## Kapric

Isprike zbog spominjanja brendova.   :Embarassed:  

Na uputama za hladnu sterilizaciju koje ja imam doma piše "poslije svakako isprati".

Ovo s octom mi dobro zvuči.

Budući da imam friške blizance koje dojim, a još se i izdajam (da optimiziram količinu mlijeka, ali i uspijem izaći iz kuće - dojenje šefice sve posvud nije bio problem, ali dojenje blizanaca vani trenutačno mi je pravi podvig), mislim da bi mi prokuhavanje bočica i izdajalica bilo vremenski teško izvedivo. Napominjem da nemam nikakvu pomoć, osim poslijepodne, kad čovjek dođe s posla, no tada je tu i šefica.

Pretpostavljam da se ljudi snalaze u skladu s osobnom situacijom, pa se prema tome i ravna.   :Smile:

----------


## davorkica

Upomoć!

Prijateljica je rodila prije 20-tak dana. Beba je trenutno u bolnici i ona odlazi 2 puta dnevno podojiti ga, a ostalo vrijeme nosi izdojeno.

Je li potrebno svaki put prije izdajanja sterilizirati izdajalicu? 
Ili je recimo dovoljno jednom dnevno sterilizirati, a ostatak dana prati u vrucoj vodi?

----------


## grom

Dosta je nakon svakog izdajanja temeljito oprati  a jednom dnevno prokuhati (najbolje u destiliranoj vodi ili u običnoj s malo octa). Meni je za to savršeno služila posuda za kuhanje tjestenine (sa cjedilom) pa sam samo izvadila cjedilo sa prokuhanim stvarima.

----------

